# Frodo failed...



## Brian G Turner (Jan 27, 2003)

...and here is the evidence!


----------



## mac1 (Jan 28, 2003)

According to Tokien the ring has a will of its own - what the hell was it thinking doing that out of choice  ???


Or perhaps Sauron has been unmasked  ;D


----------



## pobz (Feb 3, 2003)

Fans Outraged at New Character in The Return of King!!


http://www.bbspot.com/News/2003/01/jaromir.html


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 3, 2003)

That's terrible news!


----------



## Survivor (Feb 3, 2003)

Okay, okay, I surrender!  ;D 

Ow, my sides hurt.


----------



## nemesis (Feb 5, 2003)

I am not sure that it is a joke. It is too close to reality. Perhaps that is why the parody is so humourous.


----------



## Kaotic_Writer (Jul 8, 2006)

lol


----------



## Snowdog (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow, this thread is three years old. I don't think I went back more than a page or two when I joined. There has to be an award or something for such dedication.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 9, 2006)

Shame the original image doesn't show anymore - think it was George W Bush with the One Ring. 

Glad to see Jar-Jaromir still there, though.


----------



## Nesacat (Jul 10, 2006)

The Ring must have eaten something particularly nasty to have made that kind of choice.

Have such a stitch in my sides now.


----------



## wanhung2lo (Jul 10, 2006)

the ring didn't make any choices. frodo was a ring feind and put all his blame on the ring. he was a power hungry short person that no one listened to except a wizard and his junky uncle.


----------



## tiny99 (Jul 29, 2006)

Interesting and plausible hung low.......what are your thoughts on H.G.Wells???


----------



## cornelius (Jul 29, 2006)

JAR JAROMIR lolololol


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jul 29, 2006)

Well, to fix the original purpose of this thread...

http://www.funnyandjokes.com/pictures/images/bush_lord-of-the-rings.jpg


----------



## MJRevell (Aug 5, 2006)

Lol, that's great.


----------



## TheBlackWizard (Aug 6, 2006)

Hah, I saw that one before, you know, about Bush and all. Anyway, Brian, I can't seem to get the link at all. Maybe it's just me, but could you try putting the link up again.


----------



## Aeris (Aug 10, 2006)

I think I read a bumper-sticker that said that.  It made me laugh, and laugh, and laugh...and laugh.


----------

